# The Expendables - Der neue Stallone Film



## Mandalorianer (2 Juli 2010)

*Der härteste Actionfilm des Jahres *

*Sylvester Stallones neuer Film The Expendables stellt sich als gefährlicher heraus, als gedacht: Bei den Dreharbeiten brach sich der ehemalige (und zukünftige) Rambo den Hals und mußte notoperiert werden.*



Sylvester Stallone hat mit The Expendables die Träume von Actionfans in aller Welt beflügelt: zum ersten Mal werden die Actionhelden der letzten Jahrzehnte alle gemeinsam vor der Kamera stehen: Jason Statham, Bruce Willis, Mickey Rourke, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Dolph Lundgren, Jet Li, Eric Roberts und natürlich Sylvester Stallone selbst. Für letzteren wäre The Expendables aber beinahe auch der letzte Film geworden.

Der 63-jährige erzählte nun in einem Interview mit dem FHM Magazine, wie er sich bei einer Kampfszene mit dem Wrestling-Star “Stone Cold” Steve Austin eine dermaßen schwere Halswirbel-Verletzung zuzog, dass er noch am Drehort notoperiert werden musste. Für den Rest seines Lebens wird er nun eine Metallplatte im Hals tragen müssen. Inwiefern seine Verletzung die Dreharbeiten aufgehalten hat, gab Sylvester Stallone nicht bekannt. Da der Vorfall aber erst jetzt bekannt wird, und zuvor nicht von ernsthaften Terminproblemen während der Dreharbeiten berichtet wurde, können wir davon ausgehen, dass Sly schnell wieder auf den Beinen war.

Sylvester Stallone ist nicht der erste Schauspieler, der für seine Filme im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Hals riskiert. Charles Chaplin stürzte während den Dreharbeiten zu einem Stummfilm einmal derart unglücklich auf Eisenbahnschienen, dass er noch Monate danach unter Kopfschmerzen litt. Erst Jahre später stellte ein Arzt fest, dass Chaplins Halswirbel gebrochen waren.

Zuzutrauen wär es Sylvester Stallone durchaus, sich bei dem Dreh so in die Action hinein zu steigern, dass er sich ernsthaft verletzt. Andererseits erinnern wir uns auch daran, dass der Kinostart kurz bevorsteht und jede Art von News auch ein bißchen Werbung ist. Und ein gebrochener Hals hört sich auf jeden Fall dramatisch genug an, um damit die Werbetrommel zu rühren…


*Hört sich eher wie der Flop des Jahres an 

Was meint Ihr  ?

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## udolf (3 Juli 2010)

Die Vorschau sieht ganz lustig aus - ich werd den gucken.
Die Story mit der Not-OP ist allerdings nicht neu, sondern schon über ein Jahr alt...


----------

